# Discus + Planted Tank



## niko

Speakerguy,

If you love discus then you probably don't mind changing water very often.

Guess what plants like most?

Yes, water changes. Every other day, about 10-15% of the tank volume does wonders. Actually you will quickly steer away from fast growing plants because it will become a headache to prune them. If such a water changes will be good enough for the discus I think you are all set.

A few suggestions about keeping discus in a planted tank - get the maximum width you can. More than 1 ft. would be great. Keep the foreground clear of any plants. Plant the plants in the back. The best way is to have a thin layer of quartz sand in the front. That way the discus will have a feeding ground and it will be easy to vacuum if you wanted to. Get some inspiration from here:

http://koko.zadnik.org/Raven/1/photos/photo185.jpg
http://koko.zadnik.org/Raven/1/photos/photo197.jpg

And the simplest to arrange (as far as general idea is concerned, don't think the hardscape is a piece of cake to design as nicely as on this picture):
http://koko.zadnik.org/Raven/2/_los2.jpg

Keep us posted and ask more.
--Nikolay


----------

